# Schlatter Lake near Copper Harboe



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone ever fish this lake? Is it public? What's in it? ....Thanks for the info.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

It is open to public access with only an informal launch site. Lake is full of stunted pike. Also contains perch. Road from Copper Harbor to the lake was very bad the last time I was there about two years ago. Better but longer road from Mandan to the lake. I hear rumors of occasional catches of larger pike but it is definatly over populated with stunted pike.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

old professor said:


> It is open to public access with only an informal launch site. Lake is full of stunted pike. Also contains perch. Road from Copper Harbor to the lake was very bad the last time I was there about two years ago. Better but longer road from Mandan to the lake. I hear rumors of occasional catches of larger pike but it is definatly over populated with stunted pike.


 
Yes it is full of small pike which were very aggressive the times I fished there.
You need a canoe to get into the lake and the road is very narrow.
Schlatter has a very good population of perch with some large ones present. I recommend a four wheel drive vehicle.


----------

